# Dual boot Win 10 and Win 7



## Funkyecat (Jan 3, 2008)

It is safe to dual boot Win 10 preview?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Windows 10 Technical Preview is probably a developer's test build; an Alpha test at best. 

If it completely wipes out the PC on which I have it dual booted I can easily re-image Windows 8.1 from my backup(s) and likewise can easily recover the data from backups. So, for me I consider it completely safe.

I have no idea how important the computer on which you would dual boot it is to you, so I cannot advise.


----------



## Funkyecat (Jan 3, 2008)

Strange. I have heard this before. But I cannot understand that if on a separate partition it should wipe everything out. I guess its a Microsquish bug. I have tried to use a virtual, but could not get all the functions, I need (ie., Wifi, access to other partitions (data, downloads) to work).


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

You can install it on a partitioned hard drive but you have to make sure when you install Windows 10 that you are installing it in the correct partition of your hard drive.


----------



## Funkyecat (Jan 3, 2008)

What about on a second hard drive used as a backup for date and backup images.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

If your computer has enough space for hard drives, you can use them also in your computer. I have two hard drives in my computer. One as a main source and the second as a storage backup. If something goes wrong with my OS I just disconnect the backup and reprogram my computer again. Once finished I just connect all hard drives again and all of my backups are still there (photos, music, etc).


----------



## Funkyecat (Jan 3, 2008)

I know about that. The question is: Can I have a dual boot with one OS on each drive?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I have been dual booting Windows 10 with Windows 8.1 since its first release to the public
I keep updated images of my prime OS (Windows 8.1), including the MBR, so if anything should go wrong, I can reinstate it.

But, what I did was install Windows 10 in a second partition. I then reinstated my Windows 8.1, which made it the primary boot, with MBR. Should I wish to be rid of Windows 10, for any reason, I merely format the partition from within Windows 8.1

However, to date, I have not experienced any conflicts betwen the two, and have had no reason to wipe 10.


----------



## ijkdl (Mar 14, 2014)

Funkyecat said:


> I know about that. The question is: Can I have a dual boot with one OS on each drive?


Have Multiple Operating Systems on Your Computer??


----------

